# Xが結果になっている



## Kenshiromusou

よ、friends. Talking about his movie sucess, director says: “本が結果になっていると思う。Does  it  mean  "本のおかげです“？ Could you explain this expression? Thank you very much.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

It means that ”原作の本の内容がすばらい。　その「素晴らしい本」を原因とすると、「この映画の成功」がその結果になっていると思う。”
”この映画の成功は、（原作）本（の出来栄え）が原因だと思います。”

Therefore, that's right. 
In short, it  means "本のおかげです.”


----------



## Kenshiromusou

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> It means that ”原作の本の内容がすばらい。　その「素晴らしい本」を原因とすると、「この映画の成功」がその結果になっていると思う。”
> ”この映画の成功は、（原作）本（の出来栄え）が原因だと思います。”
> 
> Therefore, that's right.
> In short, it  means "本のおかげです.”


ありがとうございます。そして、メリークスマス！


----------



## karlalou

Kenshiromusou said:


> Talking about his movie sucess, director says: “本が結果になっていると思う。Does  it  mean  "本のおかげです“？


I guess he meant something like that, but it's his unique usage of the word, 結果, and we Japanese usually don't use it like that.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

karlalou said:


> I guess he meant something like that, but it's his unique usage of the word, 結果, and we Japanese usually don't use it like that.


I completely agree with this!


----------



## 810senior

I bet. Unique usages always bother the language learners.


----------



## Flaminius

It may not be as unique as it first looked.

Using 結果 (consequence) for a good consequence is something I have been seeing in the 21st century Japanese.  結果を出す is often said of achieving a sales figure, passing an exam, and winning a football match.  In other words, it now often means various kinds of success.


----------



## frequency

Flaminius said:


> Using 結果 (consequence) for a good consequence is something I have been seeing in the 21st century Japanese.


 
You mean _the book has led to the success/the book has played the role to make the success_, don't you? That text in the OP doesn't mean _The results has led to make the book_.


----------



## Flaminius

Maybe my previous comment was not thorough but it's not something that you need to wrap your head around so hard. If you supply a word and slightly change the sentence, everything is straightforward.

本のよさが結果になった。
You may realise naru has a lot of derived meanings in the spoken language and  native speakers aren't so much troubled by whichnis meant.  Here, naru is synonymous to つながる, a word for indirect contribution.  (Bynindirect I just mean it's not 本 that turned into success).

Incidentally, is it worth a while to point out that 本 is ambigous?  While in the general parlance it IS a printrd book and suggests to the original work upon which the film is based, it means a screen play in the entertainment argot.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

karlalou said:


> I guess he meant something like that, but it's his unique usage of the word, 結果, and we Japanese usually don't use it like that.





SoLaTiDoberman said:


> I completely agree with this!





810senior said:


> I bet. Unique usages always bother the language learners.





frequency said:


> You mean _the book has led to the success/the book has played the role to make the success_, don't you? That text in the OP doesn't mean _The results has led to make the book_.





Flaminius said:


> Maybe my previous comment was not thorough but it's not something that you need to wrap your head around so hard. If you supply a word and slightly change the sentence, everything is straightforward.
> 
> 本のよさが結果になった。
> You may realise naru has a lot of derived meanings in the spoken language and  native speakers aren't so much troubled by whichnis meant.  Here, naru is synonymous to つながる, a word for indirect contribution.  (Bynindirect I just mean it's not 本 that turned into success).
> 
> Incidentally, is it worth a while to point out that 本 is ambigous?  While in the general parlance it IS a printrd book and suggests to the original work upon which the film is based, it means a screen play in the entertainment argot.



みんな, あなたの助けは ありがとうございます。


----------

